# Commercial Snow Blowers/Throwers



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

For those that don't already know my situation please read my previous thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=50259

Looks like I'm going to focus on residetial snow removal this year. To do this I'm going to be using a commercial snow blower/thrower. Question now is which brand/model to go with. There are a ton of options out there.

Couple of questions I need some help on:

1. What is the absolute best commercial snow blower/thrower money can buy? I know this is a loaded question, but I need to make a decision pretty quick. So if money was no object, what model or manufacturer would you go with? I'm thinking big. At minimum a 30"+ clearing width as I will be using it to clear drives and I figured the less passes the better. I also don't want to go too wide as I can use the same unit for side walks.

2. Does any manufacturer make a unit that operates in a similar fashion to a belt drive walk behind mower, where you squeeze a handle on the side you want to turn towards and it turns? I can't remember what manufacturer it was, but one made one that only makes left turns. This is ok, but would rather have one that makes both right and left turns. The way I see it is I'm going to be outside many hours in a row doing this work the hard way, so the easier it is on the operator the better. Let's be honest some of these units are a bear to try and turn. Basically looking for a super easy to turn machine, preferably one that turns using the power of the machine.

3. Is it worth the extra cost to go with a track driven unit vs. a pneumatic wheeled unit? How does the track affect maneuverability (mainly turning)? Again this is where I could see a huge use/advantage for having a unit that turns either direction by squeezing a lever on that side.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Take a look at the Troy Bilt Storm 1130. I just bought one for 1200$ before taxes and I love it. It has a 30 inch width, 21 inch height, 11 hp 4 cycle motor, hand warmers, headlight, joystick shute control, one hand drive, power steering-(which is kinda like a zero turn mower, sqeeze right turns right, sqeeze left turns left, electric start, and much more cool stuff. I think it will easily tackle your residential accounts no problem. You could do the driveway in no time, fit on 99% of all sidewalks and gates. The only problem is the weight. I use homemade ramps to haul in/out of my pickup, It sometimes is a hassle to get out at over 250#, but thats what my helper is for right! Hope that helps!!!

98 Ford F150 4X4 W/Timbrens
Meyer St 7'5" 
Troy Bilt Storm 1130


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

*oh yeah*

Track Driven is better yes, but do you need to go up huge hills with your thrower? If you do have hilly areas go with a track. But most of the time you will be just fine with normal snow tires on a thrower. Plus if things get rediculous just get some chains for the tires. I think you'll be just fine wheels. There is a lot of companies that dont make the throwers with power steering-that's the biggest reason why I went with the Troy Bilt Storm 1130. I don't wanna have to manhandle a big thrower in a foot of wet snow!!! Do You? Whats cool too is the 4 cycle engine...take regular gas, no pre-oil mix.

98 Ford F150 4X4 w/Timbrens
Meyer St 7'5"
Troy Bilt Storm 1130


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I've posted this response on a lot of other "What's the best blower" threads but here ya go...it doesn't get any better than this ----> http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/ModelDetail.asp?ModelName=hs1132tas


----------



## pflat1 (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/snow_commercial.php


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

tracks are slow
I have a Honda 828
it's probably 15 years old and it's been sitting in the garage for almost 10 years.
I took it, dusted it off, check teh oil, put gas in it and pulled the cord

IT STARTED  

I'd buy another honda
great motor, great transmission, average box.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

bladescape2;425103 said:


> Take a look at the Troy Bilt Storm 1130. I just bought one for 1200$ before taxes and I love it. It has a 30 inch width, 21 inch height, 11 hp 4 cycle motor, hand warmers, headlight, joystick shute control, one hand drive, power steering-(which is kinda like a zero turn mower, sqeeze right turns right, sqeeze left turns left, electric start, and much more cool stuff. I think it will easily tackle your residential accounts no problem. You could do the driveway in no time, fit on 99% of all sidewalks and gates. The only problem is the weight. I use homemade ramps to haul in/out of my pickup, It sometimes is a hassle to get out at over 250#, but thats what my helper is for right! Hope that helps!!!
> 
> 98 Ford F150 4X4 W/Timbrens
> Meyer St 7'5"
> Troy Bilt Storm 1130


Yeah I checked out their website and it sounds like it turns in the same fashion I'm looking for.You and I think alike in terms of an easy to use unit. If I were to go with one I would definately pick the 1130 model. The part that stinks is I was hoping they made a slightly wider one but the next model up is a full 45". That's way too big of a gap between models. Couple questions for you though:

1. How does the drive train work? Is it powered by belts and pulley's or is hydraulically driven?

2. I'm concerned about the unit not being "commercial grade". Troy built has always aimed more at the homeowner market so I dont know how it would hold up with a lot of use. Any thoughts on this?

Thanks for the reply and info!


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

bladescape2;425106 said:


> Track Driven is better yes, but do you need to go up huge hills with your thrower? If you do have hilly areas go with a track. But most of the time you will be just fine with normal snow tires on a thrower. Plus if things get rediculous just get some chains for the tires. I think you'll be just fine wheels. There is a lot of companies that dont make the throwers with power steering-that's the biggest reason why I went with the Troy Bilt Storm 1130. I don't wanna have to manhandle a big thrower in a foot of wet snow!!! Do You? Whats cool too is the 4 cycle engine...take regular gas, no pre-oil mix.
> 
> 98 Ford F150 4X4 w/Timbrens
> Meyer St 7'5"
> Troy Bilt Storm 1130


Exactly, I dont want to be throwing the thing around tying to make turns in driveways. It's one thing to do it if you only used it once a snow storm, but using it all day long is gonna wear on you.

As far as hills go, I havent got a clue what kinds of accounts I'll get in the future. Right now I'd say hills are not a problem. I dont know if you have any experience with track driven snow blowers, but how do they compare to pneumatic tires in regards to turning?

Thanks


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

Camden;425125 said:


> I've posted this response on a lot of other "What's the best blower" threads but here ya go...it doesn't get any better than this ----> http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/ModelDetail.asp?ModelName=hs1132tas


Thanks for the reply. Do you own one or have you used them in the past? Reason being is I want to know how they turn. Do you have to turn it yourself or do you squeeze a lever and the unit turns using its own power in both directions?


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

pflat1;425283 said:


> http://www.simplicitymfg.com/snow_commercial.php


Yup that's the manufacturer I was talking about. It operates on the same principle where it loosens the belt on the side you turn. Problem is THEY ONLY TURN RIGHT.  Now I cant understand for the life of me why they would only make units that turn only one direction. I mean if you design it to turn right, why wouldnt they make it turn left too??? Unless I'm going to remove snow NASCAR style I just dont get why they do it that way.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

LoneCowboy;425334 said:


> tracks are slow
> I have a Honda 828
> it's probably 15 years old and it's been sitting in the garage for almost 10 years.
> I took it, dusted it off, check teh oil, put gas in it and pulled the cord
> ...


Yeah from what I can tell Honda makes a nice unit. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

MJLsLawnCareNmo;425374 said:


> Yeah I checked out their website and it sounds like it turns in the same fashion I'm looking for.You and I think alike in terms of an easy to use unit. If I were to go with one I would definately pick the 1130 model. The part that stinks is I was hoping they made a slightly wider one but the next model up is a full 45". That's way too big of a gap between models. Couple questions for you though:
> 
> 1. How does the drive train work? Is it powered by belts and pulley's or is hydraulically driven?
> 
> ...


I "was" concerned with it not being "commercial" enough as well, but It feels pretty well built, It moves snow real good, and comes with a 2 year warranty, so I'll put this unit to work. I personaly only think the width, height, and features of any snowthrower are what really make the machine worth it or not. I've never heard of any snowthrowers this big having any problems with not holding up over time. I'm not concerned with it at all acctually, especially knowing how I beat the snot outta my lawn mowers and they keep on trucking along with the proper maintenece. Biggest thing is to change the engine's oil after the first full 2 hours of operation, then about every 10 hours or so. I went with the Storm 1130 because I'm a lawn guy thats used to 32 to 72 inch blades on zero turn mowers, so I wanted my snowthrowing experience to be simmilar to lawn mowing, and that unit is the one that did it for me.

Yea that 45 inch is a huge gap but would be amazing for driveways, 4 passes on a 2 car!!
98 Ford F150 4x4 w/timbrens
Meyer ST 7'5"
Troy Bilt Storm 1130


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

MJLsLawnCareNmo;425387 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you own one or have you used them in the past? Reason being is I want to know how they turn. Do you have to turn it yourself or do you squeeze a lever and the unit turns using its own power in both directions?


I have the 928 and it does not have any sort of turning assist option. Doesn't need it to be honest. It spins around pretty easy after you take some weight off of the front end.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

Camden;425436 said:


> I have the 928 and it does not have any sort of turning assist option. Doesn't need it to be honest. It spins around pretty easy after you take some weight off of the front end.


Good to know thanks Camden.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

Please keep the comments and suggestions coming!!!!!!


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

I bought a 28" 8 hp Toro about 20 years ago (that I sold to a buddy 11 yrs ago and is still using it regularly) that had a knob on each side of the handle bars that would disengage a dog-clutch on that side and let the opposite wheel power you around a turn. Tough machine and worked well.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i have a husqvarna that i bought from LOWES it's probably not as good as some of the guys have here but it works for me and yes it powers left and right it is a hydrostat elec. start i think i give about $900


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

Rip T, I have to look at toro's website again to see if they still turn. Thanks for the post.

powerjoke, yeah i've notice a lot of the less commercial units have the turning feature I'm looking for but very few commercial ones do. I wonder if it has to do with how long the unit would last with this feature or something. Yeah home owners would want the ease of operation, but shouldnt commercial units that are being used all day have the same advantage? Thanks for the post.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

never been an issue
don't get hung up on the power turn feature, not a big deal
you push down and flip it around, seriously not a concern.
even after all day of running it.


----------



## the_machine (Nov 10, 2007)

*snowthrower*

the snowythrower i have works great and could be just as good for commercial use too


----------

